# Request: Piranha tanks with Black Sand



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

Post them plz. kthxbye


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

here ya go, horrible pic and the tank is a bit dirty, but you get the idea


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sweet looking tank


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

bob351 said:


> sweet looking tank


thanks, i'm actually acclimating a new rhom right now that i just picked up about a half an hour ago, that will be his new home in about another half hour or so.

hey blacklabel, are you thinkin about switching to a black sand substrate, or do you already have sand in your tank and you just wanted to see some other tanks for scaping ideas?


----------



## naeco (May 8, 2007)

There you go !


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

nice tank! i have a 40 that has caribe sea black sand (not tahitian moon). and i used to have a 55 set up with tahitian moon. the black sand i have now was easier to clean than tahitian moon and alot cheaper, but it is very very fine, and i think it will get stirred up and go into my filters pretty easily. i have regular sand in my 125 and am thinking about switching to black sand because i have to remove all my substrate anyway. i know my pygos will darken up and the yellow will stand out more against the black. also i think it will just make them more comfortable because it wont reflect light like regular sand.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks naeco. nice rhom and i like that background. i was also thinking about black gravel so it wont get stirred up. i know ittl be cheaper for a 125 too.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

BlackLabel said:


> nice tank! i have a 40 that has caribe sea black sand (not tahitian moon). and i used to have a 55 set up with tahitian moon. the black sand i have now was easier to clean than tahitian moon and alot cheaper, but it is very very fine, and i think it will get stirred up and go into my filters pretty easily. i have regular sand in my 125 and am thinking about switching to black sand because i have to remove all my substrate anyway. i know my pygos will darken up and the yellow will stand out more against the black. also i think it will just make them more comfortable because it wont reflect light like regular sand.


i don't know if you were talkin to me or not, but if you were, thanks for the compliment.

i absolutely love the black sand, i've always been a big fan of natural gravel, but my spilos darkened up in their tank when i switched their substrate from natural gravel to sand, i've seen pygos darken up, and i'm hoping for the same with my new rhom. the cleaning did take a bit of getting used to, but any type of cleaning is a pain in the ass, so i'll deal with the extra work to have a tank and fish that look that nice.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

125 gallon with seven Cariba, plants on the left, gravel and no light on the right. Black painted back. It's really hard to get good pictures of black tanks because of the glare, they look much better in person.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

nice tanks everyone and thanks for posting. i just got back from lfs and i got some more black sand. i made a mistake earlier its not carib sea i have it is "estes marine sand" but it doesnt affect PH. i bought all they had and will have to go back once they restock. ill get some before and afters up once i finish.


----------

